# New Shimano Lucanus Jig



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 15, 2008)

In this month's Saltwater Sportsman Magazine they profile a new jig by Shimano.

It looks like a winner to me!

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanolucanusjigpreview.html

I just pre-ordered a few.


----------



## FishFanatic (Feb 15, 2008)

Jeff, where and how do you plan on using them?  The article says they are primarily designed for rockfish (striper), but can be used for bass too.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 15, 2008)

I plan on using them for grouper, snapper, maybe even toss one in front of a cobia.

I found a video from Shimano last night that shows it in action. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.shimano.ie/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/lucanus_jig_com.html

It's a little slow to load. Once it does, click on the link in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 15, 2008)

Jeff, do they swim to the left?


----------



## d-a (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like they work,they caught you.

d-a


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 15, 2008)

d-a said:


> Looks like they work,they caught you.
> 
> d-a



That is the idea of new stuff ain't it?


----------



## larpyn (Feb 15, 2008)

i knew better than to start clicking on those links 
now i am going to have to give that jig a try. it actually has a good look to it. 
i actually enjoyed a promotional video for once. none of the fancy bull that you usually have to wade through to see what they are selling. thanks for posting it.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 15, 2008)

*Jig*

Looks pretty easy to make.  If you can paint good, then you could probably make one yourself.  Anything with flash in the ocean jigging up and down will catch fish.  Diamond jigs have been working great for me for years.  I'll just stick with those.


----------



## d-a (Feb 15, 2008)

Yea I know, I will have some soon.

d-a


----------



## Matt Robinson (Feb 28, 2008)

*More money*

This sport is already expensive enough, esp big game. I am sure Shimano will ask a premium (maybe $20)for a basic jig concept with a 10 dollar paint job. 
I bet I could catch more fish on a homemade jig... 
DIY. You could take a peice of 100lb mono. Crimp one end, then slide a 6 once egg sinker on, then a bead then a plastic Conehead skirt collar with any color LM-bass style skirt you want. Then crimp on a hook and tip it with an Slugo style Uncle Josh pork. 



You could do the same thing with those mouse-ear silver balls. An assist hook and rubber skirts. 
For glow rubber I cut up and use part of the glow Boone hoochie squid skirts. 

For more durability you can wrap the skirt with 22 gauge copper wire instead of those little rubberbands that always dryrot and break. You can also use wire to wrap bucktails. 

I have almost quit painting my lead products. Instead I am using various tapes. Most glow tape works much better than glow paint. I also use holographic tape and sometime spray paint, Then coat with epoxy or spar polyurithane(sp?) 

I am sure shimano won't mind me disclosing this information with anyone. Because to catch fish you will still need to buy the shimano line of rods and reels.....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually, they are $12.50, you remove them from the package and tie it on.

If you want to go to the trouble to do it your way and save $2.39 help yourself. I'm certainly not about to purchase the "special" rod and reel to fish the jig but, personally, I don't have time to try to make a lure from scratch or scrap.

I have one question/thought however!  Does the new regulation for circle hooks on reef species apply to lures? Or only live bait?


----------



## larpyn (Feb 28, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Actually, they are $12.50, you remove them from the package and tie it on.
> 
> If you want to go to the trouble to do it your way and save $2.39 help yourself. I'm certainly not about to purchase the "special" rod and reel to fish the jig but, personally, I don't have time to try to make a lure from scratch or scrap.
> 
> I have one question/thought however!  Does the new regulation for circle hooks on reef species apply to lures? Or only live bait?



circle hook applies to only "natural" bait. live or dead.
it is perfectly ok to gut hook the mess out of 'em with a jig or swim bait
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=176451


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Actually, they are $12.50, you remove them from the package and tie it on.
> 
> If you want to go to the trouble to do it your way and save $2.39 help yourself. I'm certainly not about to purchase the "special" rod and reel to fish the jig but, personally, I don't have time to try to make a lure from scratch or scrap.
> 
> I have one question/thought however!  Does the new regulation for circle hooks on reef species apply to lures? Or only live bait?



I really want a few of these, I cant find them for $12.50.  I was going to order them for $14.00 but maybe you can help me out.
Thanks,
Gordon Williams


----------



## Matt Robinson (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't mean to offend, it just looks like an oversized jig and pig to me.
I understand most people are not do-it-youself types, but it is my 2nd or 3ed hobby.  I pour most of my lead which I get for free. (pencil sinkers, egg sinkers, diamond jigs, football jigs)  I have made bass jigs for years, so I have the bulk skirt material.  
I could probably make a similar product for 2.50 max, and most of that would be in the hooks.  My 6oz diamond jigs cost me around 5 cents a peice, a little more if they are glow.  Compared to 4-6 dollars.  

I am a shimano fan.  And I dont want to preach but I would at least buy from an american company in Dennis Braid.  Couldn't hurt the US balance of payments. http://www.braidproducts.com/newproducts/


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 29, 2008)

Matt, I wasn't offended! I just really have too many hobbies as it is! I don't need to add lure manufacturer to the list! 

Not to mention this pesky job that keeps me busy 70+ hours every week! (Thank you Lord for the job! I didn't mean it!)

All that aside! Now you have given us some good info! I did not know about the Braid products!

Thanks for that link!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 29, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I really want a few of these, I cant find them for $12.50.  I was going to order them for $14.00 but maybe you can help me out.
> Thanks,
> Gordon Williams



? When I first started looking I saw the small ones for $12.50 from Direct Tackle? The list them at $14.99 now.

I guess they were getting lots of "pre-orders"?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> ? When I first started looking I saw the small ones for $12.50 from Direct Tackle? The list them at $14.99 now.
> 
> I guess they were getting lots of "pre-orders"?



Thats cool, Just wondering


----------



## Matt Robinson (Feb 29, 2008)

> All that aside! Now you have given us some good info! I did not know about the Braid products!
> 
> Thanks for that link!



Here is another link for a japanese importer.  The Deul Madai jig was the first one I saw, Now shimano is putting the heavey marketing press on in america and like energy drinks everyone is jumping on.  I think they would be a little better tiped with a uncle josh slugo.

http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_view.php?product_id=376

Shimano made a similar jig for japan in the link below

http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_list.php?category_id=35

There are some lures I pay good money for, but not really for bottom fishing.  Seems like the fish are usually pretty agressive and the oil rigs I usually fish tend to eat allot of jigs.

The Sevenseas Hooker 1 "Super Hologram" is supposed to be "THE JIG" for tuna, but I havn't swallowed my pride(wallet) yet.


----------

